# Hbo???



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

Is there any way to get HBO GO or hbomax I'm a TiVo Bolt? My HBO provider is AT&T watch TV which I get for free through the AT&T unlimited cell phone plan


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Use the HBO app - it's rebranded HBO GO. More info on the big thread:
HBO GO is being retired July 31, 2020


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

Doesn't work, ATT not listed as a provider


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

wthomas69 said:


> Doesn't work, ATT not listed as a provider


Yep, noticed that Comcast/Xfinity wasn't available any more last night.

Scott


----------



## Gary Jackson (Mar 18, 2020)

Noticed the same thing, Cox not listed as a provider.


----------



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

So can we no longer access HBOGO on Tivo? I tried tonight and it said I needed to reauthorize it at the HBOGO website but COX is not longer listed there (nor is Spectrum, Comcast, ATT). I assume this is because they retired it for HBOMAX. I do have access to HBOMAX via COX and ATT which work on my Roku and AppleTV's. But no HBOMAX app on Tivo?


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

The HBO GO app will be removed from primary platforms in the U.S. by July 31, 2020. If your provider does not carry HBO Max, you can access HBO GO via HBOGO.com through August 31, 2020.
About - FAQs

HBO News - How to Watch HBO Max
*How to Watch HBO Max*
All of HBO is also available to stream via HBO Max. Here's what you need to know about the new platform.
HBO Max. HBO NOW. HBO GO. You have questions: Are they all the same? What happened to HBO GO? We have answers. Read on to find out more.

*HBO Max *is a platform offered by WarnerMedia that features 10,000 hours of premium content bundling all of HBO together with even more movies, shows and Max Originals for the whole family, including _Friends_, _South Park, The Big Bang Theory, Wonder Woman_, the Studio Ghibli collection, and much more. HBO Max is available through many TV and internet providers. For a list of supported providers, go here.

The *HBO NOW app, *the standalone streaming service, has been rebranded to the *HBO app*. Existing HBO NOW subscribers still have access to HBO through the rebranded HBO app on supported devices and through play.hbonow.com. Most HBO NOW subscribers currently have access to HBO Max as well. For more information, go here.

*HBO GO* was a streaming service offered by HBO that was included for free with your HBO subscription through a TV provider; the HBO GO app was removed from primary platforms in the U.S. on July 31. You can still stream all of HBO on your computer at HBOGO.com until August 31, 2020, on your TV using your TV provider app (if available), and* on a TiVo device using the HBO app for a limited time*. Your HBO subscription may also already include access to HBO Max (at no extra cost). To find out if your provider supports HBO Max and other info, go here.

I had the same problem with Spectrum, and it not being able to get the app. I had to reauthorize HBO max, and that worked. HBO max is supposed to have all of HBO's programming, and its all on demand.

Tivo says if you don't get HBO max its because of the cable provider. Spectrum says they offer HBO MAX. We should be getting this as an option on Tivo. Tivo last updated there HBO information as of July 14th. Tivo may not be aware of the change to HBO go, and hopefully they can change this app to HBO max. (EDIT: ITs in the other thread, that they tivo is working on it) I was trying to send them an email to find out if they can change the app option, but I don't see any contact info, only for an agent. I know we have some TIVO reps on here. Would love a response. I will contact them as soon as I see an agent is available, (and update with the response I get).


----------



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, I think that answered my question, that we can no longer access HBOGO on Tivo and that they don't have HBOMax as an app option yet. Bummer! C'mon Tivo!


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

May not be only TIVO issue - HBO has to create the MAX app to work with TIVO


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

Got an email today, As of August 31 2020, the HBO app will no longer be available on TiVo DVRs.


----------



## Mukwonago (Dec 1, 2019)

Got it too. I don't use the Tivo Apps, I use a ROKU for that stuff, the search across all ROKU 'Channels' / APPS is awesome so I would lose that functionality if I tried to use the Tivo versions.


----------

